# Hello Moms



## zhanglulu

Hello Moms, I am happy to join you in this group.
I am a mom of 11 months kid. 

Nowadays, kids are sent to kindergarten much earlier than before. How do you think the proper age to kindergarten?


----------



## luckiest

There are usually specific rules for each state or district. Where I am, children must be 5 by the first day of kindergarten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosettasmith

At the age of 5, kids should be sent to kindergarten. And at the age of 2, they should be enrolled in preschool. In preschool, various activities and programs are conducted that are required for their physical and intellectual development. My daughter is 2 years old and she goes to the day care center.Programs like toddler, infant are conducted for language development, small motor coordination.


----------



## luckiest

I can pull up links if anyone is interested, but the most recent research is showing that kids actually do better in the long run when formal schooling is delayed, some showing as late as 7 being the optimal age to begin formal school. Before that, all learning and development happens during unstructured, kid-led play time. Kids are insatiable learners, they have that drive within themselves and truly do not need formal education starting at 2 or 3. There are plenty of reasons that a parent might put a child in daycare or preschool, but "so they can start learning" doesn't need to be one of them. They learn all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glista

luckiest said:


> There are usually specific rules for each state or district. Where I am, children must be 5 by the first day of kindergarten.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totaly agree with you


----------



## lauren

I think age 5 is about right, but I don't agree with how quickly academics are pushed on 5 year olds.


----------



## anita89

zhanglulu said:


> Hello Moms, I am happy to join you in this group.
> I am a mom of 11 months kid.
> 
> Nowadays, kids are sent to kindergarten much earlier than before. How do you think the proper age to kindergarten?


There's no perfect age to start kindergarten. It is based on where your child is in his development. Emotional readiness is important. I am sure you will know when it's the right time for your child!


----------

